# Woodriver Responds



## JoeinGa

Good on the followup. And good for WR in taking the issue to the next level. Also I see the combined score of your 2 reviews is 3.5, not 3 as some said it would.


----------



## Wally331

I bought the ultimate cabinet makers set- the number six, 4, and the low angle block. amazing deal, I think 50 dollars off what they would cost bought separately, and I absolutely love these planes. Ill post a review shortly. Their a great alternative if you cant afford that lie nielsen.


----------



## ACP

I don't post here a lot, but I will say I had a similar customer service experience with Woodriver and Woodcraft. A yoke on my #6 WR plane broke in half about 2 years after I bought it. Could have been a lot of things that caused it. I called them and they connected me to a tech who had the part shipped and I had the plane running in under a week for exactly zero dollars. They warranty replaced it. Awesome.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

True engineers want to now why their stuff broke. Sounds like WR is a class act. I design tools as part of my job. I do my best to make them right, but when the "rubber meets the road", sometimes they fail to meet expectations. I gladly accept real input.


----------



## ___

I've been considering trying out their chisel plane. Nice to know that this company listens to and follows the advice of their clientele. This makes my decision to try it out that much easier.


----------



## Dakkar

I'm not surprised you got attention if they care about sales on the Internet. A site like this that updates constantly carries a lot of weight with Google search. So a bad review for a product like that is probably going to show up high on p.1 if someone's investigating a tool. Thanks to web communities, a lot more businesses are having to pay more attention to those formerly insignificant peons who buy products from them.


----------



## jcwalleye

Glad Woodcraft made good for you. I had a similar experience recently when I purchased a WoodRiver #5 bench plane. The business end of the chipbreaker was not square to the sides. One call, a week later and I had a new chipbreaker that was machined correctly and works fine.

Thanks for posting your review.


----------



## Dcase

I just recently purchased a WR #3 and had the same problem with the chip breaker. With the breaker set close to the cutting edge I could not lower the iron enough to take a cut. I went to the local WC store and they swapped the breaker for another one that worked.


----------



## knotscott

The followup by Woodriver is awesome…..love to see that.


----------



## NormG

Awesome


----------



## shelly_b

Good to know there is a company out there with good costumer service, b/c you don't hear that too often anymore. This will definately make me buy more of their products. Thanks!


----------



## All10fingers

I bought a #5 plane and love it. I look for things to plane just for the fun of it. I'm very happy to hear that Woodcraft wanted to make sure you were satisfied with your product. Kudos to them!


----------



## mandatory66

I have this plane and it is a good value for the money but I have issues with the design. The toe is much shorter than on a stanley #3 and I find this to be a problem setting up for a cut on an edge. I have not seen anyone commenting on this. Smoothing a flat surface this is not an issue.


----------

